# ماهى طبيعة عمل مهندس الmud logger?



## midors (14 ديسمبر 2006)

ماهى طبيعة عمل مهندس الmud logger? وارجو وضع كتب عن الmud
وشكرا


----------



## fielo (18 ديسمبر 2006)

_Mud Logging is a misnomer, since it encompasses a larger spectrum of data than that derived only from the mud system. The Mud Logging concerns the geologists much than engineers. The nature of the operation is to test the cuttings as they are separeated from the mud at the shale shaker , knowing the types of the formation penetrated downhole whether it is Sandstone , shale, limestone or whatever and present it in a pecentage form for example (70% sandstone 30% shale) Also the mud logger is responsible for testing the cuttings for oil Shows (Does these cuttings contain oil or natural gas?) using various testing methods. All that associating with observing other parameters such as ROP, WOB, TD, Lag time_


----------

